

Seamless SPDY support for existing web servers (SPDY-HTTP reverse proxy) - moonboots
https://github.com/pquerna/spedye

======
venti
I had a look at the code on GitHub and could only find code that seems to
start and stop threads. Is there more coming?

~~~
MarkSweep
I was scratching my head looking around the code until I saw this huge text in
the README:

STATUS: incomplete, prototype, work in progress, non-functional, etc, etc

The rest of the README is aspirational. It's a little confusing.

~~~
pquerna
Author here: Yes, the README is aspirational, its a checklist for myself. I
put the STATUS line there for everyone else, but it appears no one actually
reads it. (Heck, not one other person on HN actually tried it out, because it
sure as heck doesn't work yet).

I hadn't put any publicity out about the code yet, I had just pushed it up to
github a few days ago because I wanted to move the code around to some other
machines, I didn't expect anyone to pick it up.

------
ck2
It's a neat trick but I'd need to see benchmarks that prove this is
beneficial.

Natively sure, but through the overhead of a reverse-proxy? Hmm.

~~~
ma2rten
The overhead of a reverse proxy in terms of latency is essentially zero. Just
think about it like this: with HTTP sometimes you need to wait for some extra
packages to go back and forth. These packages need to travel over the
_Internet_. You can trade in these packages with packages, which travel though
your _loopback device_. Seems like a good bargain to me.

Also to make benchmarks, it helps to have a working product first.

------
utunga
seems to me that one of the main ways SPDY speeds things up is by sending of
hints and attached content all in one connection. If you are proxying over
http, you can't have access to any of the domain specific information, and
thus you won't see hardly any of the SPDY benefits

~~~
simonw
I don't know the details of how SPDY works, but could this proxy be taught
some custom HTTP headers (X-SPDY-Hint: /static/site.css) which can be
trivially sent by the proxies application and could be used to enable advanced
SPDY features?

~~~
jganetsk
Yes, this could totally work in SPDY.

